# Emergency! When does Barracuda open?



## coenna (Apr 4, 2013)

Depends on your definition of an emergency I suppose 

I have family coming to visit and I have not passed through duty free of late so in my case it is an emergency...

Do they open the day after Ramadan ends or only after Eid?

C


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, that's a bit of an emergency. Can't your family buy duty free? With the four litres per person allowance you should be able to get some kind of stash.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If ypu get desperate, Cheap FlyDubai flight to Doha or similar , pay the arrivals tax , turn around and raid the duty free on the way back ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> If ypu get desperate, Cheap FlyDubai flight to Doha or similar , pay the arrivals tax , turn around and raid the duty free on the way back ?


Did you just post the roadmap to a 'booze flight' !!! . Heard of 'booze runs', but this would be a first he he


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If only you knew someone who had a liquor licence lol!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Yes, that's a bit of an emergency. Can't your family buy duty free? With the four litres per person allowance you should be able to get some kind of stash.


You get 4 litres duty free per person? I thought it was 1 litre per person in every country?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

stamboy said:


> You get 4 litres duty free per person? I thought it was 1 litre per person in every country?


We've brought four litres each on every return here.

http://www.dubaidutyfree.com/content/upload/documents/September 2012_duty allowances.pdf


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

QOFE said:


> We've brought four litres each on every return here.
> 
> http://www.dubaidutyfree.com/content/upload/documents/September 2012_duty allowances.pdf


Cool. Can you only buy 4L on arrival into UAE or can you also buy 4L on departure from say London to Dubai?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Cool. Can you only buy 4L on arrival into UAE or can you also buy 4L on departure from say London to Dubai?


I've bought from the departure airport too. Sometimes there is confusion about the allowance as it's unusually high but they should have a list of each country's allowance.
It's easier though to buy on arrival here; four litres of booze is quite heavy to drag around big airports...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

stamboy said:


> Cool. Can you only buy 4L on arrival into UAE or can you also buy 4L on departure from say London to Dubai?


I have done either various times if I found something I know I won't find in Dubai duty-free shops.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

QOFE said:


> We've brought four litres each on every return here.
> 
> http://www.dubaidutyfree.com/content/upload/documents/September%202012_duty%20allowances.pdf


You can only take the allowance a country allows into a country. So, if the UK allowance is a litre, yes you can buy four, but you might have to pay duty. The four litres is for inbound.

I had an email from Centaurus saying they would probably be open on 8th www.centaurusint.info


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> You can only take the allowance a country allows into a country. So, if the UK allowance is a litre, yes you can buy four, but you might have to pay duty. The four litres is for inbound.
> 
> I had an email from Centaurus saying they would probably be open on 8th Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks


Yes, obviously according to the law with the booze bought when returning here either at the departure airport or Dubai duty free at arrivals.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

So, does anyone know when the 'cuda is open again?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

QOFE said:


> Yes, obviously according to the law with the booze bought when returning here either at the departure airport or Dubai duty free at arrivals.


Not obviously because someone asked that question about flying out.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> So, does anyone know when the 'cuda is open again?


according to this site 24/7
Dubai duty free limits


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

looper said:


> according to this site 24/7
> Dubai duty free limits


I always buy five bottles of wine and don't have any problems bringing it through.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Sooooooo is it open tomorrow? I too would like to know this, not the allowances for flights....


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Sooooooo is it open tomorrow? I too would like to know this, not the allowances for flights....


ditto


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

will all depend on the moon sighting committee won't it

I wish they'd get a move on

It's v cloudy in AD tonight so we'll have to wait to hear if they have cloud piercing telescopes and see it....


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

stamboy said:


> You get 4 litres duty free per person? I thought it was 1 litre per person in every country?


That's only in countries that drink, in non drinking places 4 litres is allowed!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

stamboy said:


> Cool. Can you only buy 4L on arrival into UAE or can you also buy 4L on departure from say London to Dubai?


Yes you can but easy to buy from Dubai Duty free as less carrying involved


----------



## coenna (Apr 4, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> So, does anyone know when the 'cuda is open again?




Moving right back to the original topic - just phoned the resort and they report that the shop is open! :tea:


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

That's because it's within the 4-litre allowance.


----------

